# Remington 700 .54 cal



## kkannonball (May 27, 2009)

i have been using a remington 700ml .54 cal with 209 primer for years, I have shot the barnes 375 grain copper sabot slugs, i have great accuracey out to abou 100 yards, my powder load has been 777 pellets, two or 100 grains. I want to switch to 777 powder and jump up to 120 grains and also find a little bit lighter slug, Where can i find such an animal for a .54 cal, most slugs are alot heavier which will reasult in less distence i believe, please help, thnaks Kannon


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

kkannonball said:


> i have been using a remington 700ml .54 cal with 209 primer for years, I have shot the barnes 375 grain copper sabot slugs, i have great accuracey out to abou 100 yards, my powder load has been 777 pellets, two or 100 grains. I want to switch to 777 powder and jump up to 120 grains and also find a little bit lighter slug, Where can i find such an animal for a .54 cal, most slugs are alot heavier which will reasult in less distence i believe, please help, thnaks Kannon


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=309585


----------



## fishjump (Jul 28, 2007)

kkannonball said:


> i have been using a remington 700ml .54 cal with 209 primer for years, I have shot the barnes 375 grain copper sabot slugs, i have great accuracey out to abou 100 yards, my powder load has been 777 pellets, two or 100 grains. I want to switch to 777 powder and jump up to 120 grains and also find a little bit lighter slug, Where can i find such an animal for a .54 cal, most slugs are alot heavier which will reasult in less distence i believe, please help, thnaks Kannon


I shot a .54 cal knight for over 10 years and had great success within 100 yards, and always tried to find a hotter - flater shotting - lighter bullet and had very little luck. Never could get them to shoot as accurate as the heavier 350 grain slugs. I finally went out and bought a new 50 cal muzzleloader. With all that said and the money spent in a new rifle and scope. I still only kill deer within 100 yards, i would recomend sticking with what works best for your gun, unless you have the extra money to spend.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Not sure why you want to go lighter. You can find bullets down to 250 or 275 grains, but that is what a 50 cal shoots. So why did you go with a 54? You may find an accurate load with a lighter bullet but you will probably have to slow it down with less powder to keep the groups tight unless you get lucky and find something that works. Stay with the heavier bullet and be happy with the results.


----------



## kkannonball (May 27, 2009)

thanjks for the link to the bullets, KK


----------

